# GRAPEVINE



## blackdragoon (Aug 13, 2006)

well i heard it through the grapevine...
yes this thread shall be a new game thread, one thas very similar to the grapevine game. (you know the one where you start off with a sentence and whisper it into someones ear and let it go around through a group of people and see how different it ends up as) well since this is the net and you can see what it is i think rules are in order too make sure the game works properly.

1. you have a sentence that came before you and you must change one word in that sentence.
2.or you can choose instead to add one word to the sentence instead of changing a word thas already there.
3.or you can change one word and add one word to the sentence if you prefer to do both.
4. no more than one word may be changed or added each time you post.

edit: 5.almost forgot please make sure to quote the sentence before you so as to avoid confusion when a multipost occurs.

i think these rules are simple enough to understand so i'll start things off. the sentence to start with is this:

Don't eat the grapes.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't eat the yellow snow

(sorry, couldnt resist....)


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't beat the yellow snow.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't beat up the yellow snow.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

um i just added one extra rule to avoid confusion. when a double or more post occurs.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

> Dont beat up the yellow snow



Don't beat up the yellow children


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Don't beat up the yellow snow.



please beat up the yellow snow.

see now? this was a multipost. hence the new rule.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> please beat up the yellow snow.



please beat up the ugly snow


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> please beat up the ugly snow



please beat up the ugly snowman


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> please beat up the ugly snowman



please beat up the ugly children

(man im evil :twisted: )


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> please beat up the ugly children
> 
> (man im evil :twisted: )



please eat up the ugly children


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> please eat up the ugly children



please eat up the delicious children

(hmm... not a bad idea...)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> please eat up the delicious children



please eat up all the delicious children

(much better...)


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> please eat up all the delicious children
> 
> (much better...)



Please butter up all the delicious children.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> Please butter up all the delicious children.



please butter up all the delicious cookies.


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> please butter up all the delicious cookies.



Please pack up all the delicious cookies.


----------



## robomilk (Aug 14, 2006)

Kyrre said:
			
		

> Please pack up all the delicious cookies.



Please pick up all the delicious cooks.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:   GRAPEVINE*



			
				robomilk said:
			
		

> Please pick up all the delicious cooks.



please pick up all the evil cooks


----------



## TORA (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> please pick up all the evil cooks



Please pick up all the evil bunnies.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				TORA said:
			
		

> Please pick up all the evil bunnies.



please shoot up all the evil bunnies


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> please shoot up all the evil bunnies



I'd better shoot up all the evil bunnies.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:       GRAPEVINE*



			
				Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> I'd better shoot up all the evil bunnies.



I'd better shoot up all the evil monkeys

(i HATE monkeys so id enjoy that....or roasting them alive)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:        GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd better shoot up all the evil monkeys



I'd better shoot up all the evil dirty monkeys


----------



## cesarin (Aug 14, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd better screw up all the evil dirty monkeys


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:          GRAPEVINE*



			
				cesarin said:
			
		

> I'd better screw up all the evil dirty monkeys


i'd better screw up all the evil rotten monkeys


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> i'd better screw up all the evil rotten monkeys



I'd never screw up all the evil rotten monkeys.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:            GRAPEVINE*



			
				Malcolm The Bear said:
			
		

> I'd never screw up all the evil rotten monkeys.



i'd never screw up the evil rotten dragon


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> i'd never screw up the evil rotten dragon



I'd never screw the evil rotten dragon...._hard_.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:              GRAPEVINE*



			
				I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> I'd never screw the evil rotten dragon...._hard_.



I'd never screw the evil rotten child...._hard_

omg pedophile! :shock:


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd never screw the evil rotten child...._hard_



I'd never kick the evil rotten child...._hard_


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:                GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'd never kick the evil rotten child...._hard_



I'd never kick the adorable child...._hard_


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd never kick the adorable child...._hard_



I'd never kick the adorable puppy...._hard_

(but seriously, don't kick any puppies)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:                  GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'd never kick the adorable puppy...._hard_
> (but seriously, don't kick any puppies)



I'd never injure the adorable puppy


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd never injure the adorable puppy



I'd never poke the adorable puppy


(i can't help but notice the rules aren't being followed so far. i come home from work and see this here. i.e. changing more than 1 word while adding or removing a word. i can't leave you kids alone for a minute can i?) not that it matters so long as we're having fun.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I'd never poke the adorable puppy



I'd never poke the bloated puppy

(after all he might fart! yay for bathroom humor! :lol: )


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd never poke the bloated puppy



I'd never knock the bloated puppy down.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I'd never knock the bloated puppy down.



I'd never knock the bloated puppy up.

(That would be impossible, and illegal.)


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd never hold the bloated puppy up.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I'd never hold the bloated puppy up.



I'd never hold the bloated puppy upside down.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 14, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'd never hold the bloated puppy upside down.



i would hold the bloated puppy upside down.


----------



## Kyrre (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i would hold the bloated puppy upside down.



I would choke hold the bloated puppy upside down.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 14, 2006)

Kyrre said:
			
		

> I would choke hold the bloated puppy upside down.



I WOULD CHOKE A MOTHA!!!

I mean...

I would choke bloated seamen.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> I would choke bloated seamen.



I would murder bloated seamen


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 15, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I would murder bloated seamen



I would avoid bloated seamen.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 15, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I would avoid bloated seamen.



I would avoid kissing seamen.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 15, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I would avoid kissing seamen.



i would avoid kissing gay men.

edit: i really wanted to replace the word kissing with drinking and leaving the word seamen alone but i most likely woulda' got in trouble if i had done that.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 15, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i would avoid kissing gay men.



I would enjoy kissing gay men.

(So long as they're the right men.   )


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 15, 2006)

Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> I would enjoy kissing gay men.



I would also enjoy kissing gay men.
('cause I'm female, so it's that much more tantalizing and off-limits)


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 15, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I would also enjoy kissing gay men.
> ('cause I'm female, so it's that much more tantalizing and off-limits)



i would also enjoy kissing women.
(cuz i'm a guy and i feel like it)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i would also enjoy kissing women.
> (cuz i'm a guy and i feel like it)



i would also enjoy kissing woman dragons
(cuz i'm a guy dragon, duh!)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:   GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> i would also enjoy kissing woman dragons



I would also enjoy hugging woman dragons
(cuz...you know!)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I would also enjoy hugging woman dragons
> (cuz...you know!)



Who would also enjoy hugging woman dragons?
(i would, i would!)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Who would also enjoy hugging woman dragons?



Who would really enjoy hugging woman dragons?
(me!)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:      GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Who would really enjoy hugging woman dragons?
> (me!)



Who would really enjoy beating woman dragons?
(no way, that would be a crime!)


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 15, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Who would really enjoy beating woman dragons?



Who would really enjoy beating off dragons?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:        GRAPEVINE*



			
				Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> Who would really enjoy beating off dragons?



Who would really enjoy riding dragons?


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 16, 2006)

alright thas it. the purpose of this thread was to try and create the largest run on sentence that had absolutely nothing to do with the original sentence as possible. as in the real grapevine game where the further down the line it goes the bigger and more exagerrated it gets. hence the fact the rules i created don't allow for the removal of any words. they can be changed and new words can be added, however the number of words can only increase and not decrease. thus we end up with something very funny and enjoyable for everyone who participated in it. and ofcourse the larger it gets the more dificult it gets as well thus increasing the challenge and keeping things interesting. 

that having been said it's time for a new sentence, one thas considerably larger than the original:

I'd like to eat all of the little marshmallows.

edit: note that this sentence is five words longer than the original sentence of this thread. for a total of nine words, which it can't fall below.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 16, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I'd like to eat all of the little marshmallows.



I'd love to eat all of the little tasty marshmallows.


----------



## robomilk (Aug 16, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'd love to eat all of the little tasty marshmallows.



I'd love to seat all of those little pasty marhmallows.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				robomilk said:
			
		

> I'd love to seat all of those little pasty marhmallows.



I'd love to beat all of those little annoying children


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to beat all of those little annoying babies


----------



## Whirlaxis (Aug 16, 2006)

does this mean that the acronym game is dead?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:      GRAPEVINE*



			
				Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> I'd love to beat all of those little annoying babies



I'd love to eat all of those little annoying babies


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 16, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd love to eat all of those little annoying babies



I'd love to eat all of those fat annoying babies


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:        GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'd love to eat all of those fat annoying babies


I'd love to eat all of those fat crying girls


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 16, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd love to eat all of those fat crying girls



I'd love to eat all of those sweet crying girls


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:          GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'd love to eat all of those sweet crying girls



I'd love to roast all of those sweet crying girls


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 16, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd love to roast all of those sweet crying girls



i'd love to roast all of these pathetic crying girls with my darkfire.

edit: i had to make the sentence longer. the longer it is the more difficult it gets and thus the more fun.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i'd love to roast all of these pathetic crying girls with my darkfire.



I'd love to toast all of those pathetic whiny girls with my fire breath


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 18, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd love to toast all of those pathetic whiny girls with my fire breath



I'd love to toast all of those pathetic whiny humans with my amazing fire breath


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd enjoy roasting and slashing all of those pathetic whiny humans with my amazing fire breath and claws


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd enjoy roasting and slashing all of those pathetic whiny humans with my amazing fire breath and claws



I'd enjoy crushing and slicing all of those pathetic little humans with my incredible strength and sword of darkness.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I'd enjoy crushing and slicing all of those pathetic little humans with my incredible strength and sword of darkness.



I'd enjoy pulverizing and dicing all of those stupid pathetic humans with my unmatched strength and sword of darkness.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'd enjoy pulverizing and dicing all of those stupid pathetic humans with my unmatched strength and sword of darkness.



I love slicing and dicing all of those patheticly stupid mortals with my unmatched swordsmanship and dark power.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love dicing and mincing all of those pathetically stupid vegetables with my unmatched knifesmanship and cooking power


----------



## facek (Aug 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I love dicing and mincing all of those pathetically stupid vegetables with my unmatched knifesmanship and cooking power




I love dicing and mincing all of those pathetically sexy vegetables with my unmatched knifesmanship and cooking power


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				facek said:
			
		

> I love dicing and mincing all of those pathetically sexy vegetables with my unmatched knifesmanship and cooking power



I love dicing and mincing all of those pathetic and gross vegetables with my unmatched knifesmanship and speed


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I love dicing and mincing all of those pathetic and gross vegetables with my unmatched knifesmanship and speed



I love dicing and mincing all of those fresh and juicy meat with my unmatched knifesmanship and speed


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 19, 2006)

*RE:      GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I love dicing and mincing all of those fresh and juicy meat with my unmatched knifesmanship and speed



I love tearing and chewing all of those bloody and juicy meats with my sharp teeth and claws.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 20, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I love tearing and chewing all of those bloody and juicy meats with my sharp teeth and claws.



i love ripping and chewing the flesh of all those bloody and juicy villagers with my sharp teeth and claws.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i love ripping and chewing the flesh of all those bloody and juicy villagers with my sharp teeth and claws.



I love ripping and tearing the flesh off of all those bloody and meaty villagers with my sharp teeth and claws


----------



## RioGirl (Aug 20, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love ripping and tearing the flesh off of all those bloody and meaty steaks with my sharp teeth and claws


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				RioGirl said:
			
		

> I love ripping and tearing the flesh off of all those bloody and meaty steaks with my sharp teeth and claws



I love ripping and tearing the flesh off the bones of all those bloody and meaty foolish humans with my sharp teeth and claws.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I love ripping and tearing the flesh off the bones of all those bloody and meaty foolish humans with my sharp teeth and claws.



I love ripping and tearing the flesh off the bones of all those helpless but delicious foolish humans with my sharp teeth and claws.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:      GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I love ripping and tearing the flesh off the bones of all those helpless but delicious foolish humans with my sharp teeth and claws.



I love to rip the flesh and crunch the bones of all those helpless but delicious foolish humans with my razor sharp teeth and claws


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:       GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I love to rip the flesh and crunch the bones of all those helpless but delicious foolish humans with my razor sharp teeth and claws



I really love to rip the flesh and crunch the bones of all those helpless but delicious foolish mortal humans with my razor sharp teeth and claws


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 20, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I really love to rip the flesh and crunch the bones of all those helpless but delicious foolish mortal humans with my razor sharp teeth and claws



I really love it when i get to rip and tear the flesh of those deliciously helpless and hopelessly foolish mortals with my razor sharp teeth and massive claws.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I really love it when i get to rip and tear the flesh of those deliciously helpless and hopelessly foolish mortals with my razor sharp teeth and massive claws.



I really love it when I get to rip and tear the flesh of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my razor sharp teeth and enormous claws.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE:   GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I really love it when I get to rip and tear the flesh of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my razor sharp teeth and enormous claws.



I really love it when I get to rip and tear the fleshly chucks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge razor sharp teeth and enormous shiny claws.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I really love it when I get to rip and tear the fleshly chucks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge razor sharp teeth and enormous shiny claws.



I absolutely enjoy it when I get to rip and tear some fleshy chunks off of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 22, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I absolutely enjoy it when I get to rip and tear some fleshy chunks off of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.



I absolutely love it when I get to rip and tear some tasty chunks off of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge white razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 22, 2006)

*RE:      GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I absolutely love it when I get to rip and tear some tasty chunks off of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge white razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.



I am absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and tear some tasty chunks of of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge, white razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE:       GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I am absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and tear some tasty chunks of of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortals with my huge, white razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.



I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and tear lots of tasty chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortal beings with my huge, white razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE:        GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and tear lots of tasty chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortal beings with my huge, white razor sharp teeth and enormous, shiny black claws.



I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and shred large amounts of tasty chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortal humans with my huge, white razor sharp teeth and enormous, gleaming black claws


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:         GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and shred large amounts of tasty chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortal humans with my huge, white razor sharp teeth and enormous, gleaming black claws



I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and shred large amounts of tasty chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortal humans with my huge, shiny white razor sharp teeth and enormous, gleaming black claws of doom.

(Hmmm, nobody is playing this game anymore? Must be a dragon thing..)


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 25, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and shred large amounts of tasty chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless mortal humans with my huge, shiny white razor sharp teeth and enormous, gleaming black claws of doom.
> (Hmmm, nobody is playing this game anymore? Must be a dragon thing..)



I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and shred large amounts of juicy chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous, gleaming black claws of destruction.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I am so absolutely enthralled when I get to rip and shred large amounts of juicy chunks of those deliciously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous, gleaming black claws of destruction.



I am so absolutely enthralled when i get to rip large amounts of juicy chunks and sever limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I am so absolutely enthralled when i get to rip large amounts of juicy chunks and sever limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death.



I am so incredibly enthralled when i get to slash large amounts of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and destruction. i am such a hardcore killer.

edit:  added second sentence as the first has become a run-on. now we shall have the makings of a rather large paragraph. oh and when this thread inevitibly dies, as all threads do, i shall take the finished results and submit it, giving credit where it is do ofcourse to all who participated in the game. now then lets make a crazy story that all can enjoy shall we? everyone here knows the rules so let's keep making it longer.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:  GRAPEVINE*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> I am so incredibly enthralled when i get to slash large amounts of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and destruction. i am such a hardcore killer.



I am so deeply enthralled when I get to slash massive proportions of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely clueless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl knife sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and utter destruction. I am one badass, hardcore killer.

(man, they way this thread started out i figured it would have over 100 posts in no time. but it has really slowed down and there are only three people playing now.)


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:   GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> (man, they way this thread started out i figured it would have over 100 posts in no time. but it has really slowed down and there are only three people playing now.)


Gee. Wonder why.

Ah well. I might as well have a crack at it:

I am not so incredibly enthralled when i get to slash large amounts of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and destruction. Honestly, I'd rather just veg out on the couch while watching "Hollywood Squares".


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:    GRAPEVINE*



			
				The Ancient Mariner said:
			
		

> I am not so incredibly enthralled when i get to slash large amounts of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and destruction. Honestly, I'd rather just veg out on the couch while watching "Hollywood Squares".



I so incredibly enthralled when i get to slash large amounts of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and utter destruction. Honestly, it gets very addicting


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I so incredibly enthralled when i get to slash large amounts of juicy chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and utter destruction. Honestly, it gets very addicting



I'm so incredibly disgusted when i get to slash large amounts of rotten chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp killer teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets very messy.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 26, 2006)

*RE:      GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'm so incredibly disgusted when i get to slash large amounts of rotten chunks of the severly vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp killer teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets very messy.



I'm so incredibly disgusted when i get to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets very messy and smelly.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE:       GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I'm so incredibly disgusted when i get to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets very messy and smelly.



I'm so terribly disgusted when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets really messy and smells horrible.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 27, 2006)

*RE:        GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I'm so terribly disgusted when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely brainless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets really messy and smells horrible.



I get so turned on when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets really messy and smells worse than roadkill on a hot summer day.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 28, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I get so turned on when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Honestly, it gets really messy and smells worse than roadkill on a hot summer day.



I get so confuse when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how is an undead an immortal too?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE:          GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I get so confuse when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead zombies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how is an undead an immortal too?



I get so confused when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead puppies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how the hell do you kill something immortal?!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 28, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I get so confused when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead puppies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how the hell do you kill something immortal?!



I get so confused and guilty when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead puppies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how the hell do you kill something so immortally adorable?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE:            GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I get so confused and guilty when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead puppies with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how the hell do you kill something so immortally adorable?!



I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead monkeys with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how the hell do you kill something so immortally stupid?!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 28, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead monkeys with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really messy and how the hell do you kill something so immortally stupid?!



I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead kittens with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really disturbing and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute and fluffy?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE:              GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously helpless and completely mindless immortal undead kittens with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really disturbing and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute and fluffy?!



I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless immortal undead kittens with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really funny and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute but evil?!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 29, 2006)

*RE:               GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless immortal undead kittens with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, it gets really funny and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute but evil?!



I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless immortal undead kittens with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the blood gets everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute yet so incredibly evil?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 29, 2006)

*RE:                GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless immortal undead kittens with my huge, shiny mother-of-pearl razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the blood gets everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute yet so incredibly evil?!



I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless hideous undead kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the blood gets everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute yet so incredibly evil?!

(500th post in less than 5 weeks! hell yeah!!  )


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE:                 GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> I get so confused but giddy when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless hideous undead kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the blood gets everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute yet so incredibly evil?!



It get so messy but fun when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless hideous undead kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the decaying pieces flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute yet so incredibly evil?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 31, 2006)

*RE:                  GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> It get so messy but fun when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless hideous undead kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the decaying pieces flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally cute yet so incredibly evil?!



It get so messy but fun when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless hideous undead kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the decaying tissue flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly evil?!


----------



## Squishface (Sep 1, 2006)

i did the same thing.... exept it was el pollo loco chicken.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE:                   GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> It get so messy but fun when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely mindless hideous undead kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destruction. Seriously, the decaying tissue flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly evil?!



It get so messy but fun when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely brainless hideous useless undead little kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying bloody flesh flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 1, 2006)

*RE:                    GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> It get so messy but fun when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously weak and completely brainless hideous useless undead little kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying bloody flesh flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!



It get so messy but enjoyable when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody flesh flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE:                     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> It get so messy but enjoyable when I have to maul large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody flesh flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!



It get so horribly messy but very enjoyable when I have to rip apart large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!

(You know, this story is being whispered between only two people lately and already its getting totally mess up. We must be the worst story whisperers ever):wink:


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 2, 2006)

*RE:                      GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> It get so horribly messy but very enjoyable when I have to rip apart large amounts of rotten smelly chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies everywhere and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!



It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!

(no I think we're just the goriest whisperers ever!)

EDIT: wow 600 posts!


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!
> 
> (no I think we're just the goriest whisperers ever!)
> 
> EDIT: wow 600 posts!



can't we just settle for a sandwhich?


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 3, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?!



It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous killer teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a bath...


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Sep 3, 2006)

this last part of this thread is making me naseous... or those eggs my neighbors cooking... >_< uhhhhkkk! i think im gonna lose my pickle, peanutbutter, bacon, and cheese sandwich that i had for supper... :x it was the perfect craving food!!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 3, 2006)

*RE:                        GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little fuzzy kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous killer teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a bath...



It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little furry kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous killer teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a hot bath...


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 4, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> It get so horribly messy but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little furry kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous killer teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a hot bath...



It get so horribly messy and awful but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little furry kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous killer teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a really hot bath now...

(Maybe we should start a new grapevine story. This story getting awfully disgusting/weird now, no ones playing except 2 dragons and some people seems to be getting naseous. And where's blackdragoon?)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think you are right about starting a new story, but do you mean a whole new thread or just start a new story here?


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 4, 2006)

I guess just starting a new story here will be alright. Blackdragoon did it once before, but maybe something a little more...accessible (and less violent).


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

alright, we'll restart with this:

Fur Affinity makes a great social spot.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 4, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity makes a great social spot.



Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social spot.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:   GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social spot.



Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social get together spot.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 5, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> thelonelydragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social get it on together spot.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:     GRAPEVINE*



			
				Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social get it on together spot.



Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social get your freak on spot.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 5, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity makes a really sweet social get your freak on spot.



Fur Affinity makes a really fantastically sweet social get your freak on spot.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 5, 2006)

*RE:       GRAPEVINE*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Fur Affinity makes a really fantastically sweet social get your freak on spot.



Fur Affinity makes an amazing and fantastically sweet social get your freak on spot.

I'm in the 700 (post) club!


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 11, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> It get so horribly messy and awful but irresistibly enjoyable when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously feeble and completely brainless hideous useless undead little furry kittens with my huge, shiny pearly white razor sharp murderous killer teeth and enormous gleaming onyx black claws of certain death and ultimate destructive doom. Seriously, the decaying and smelly bloody kitty flesh flies in every direction and how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a really hot bath now...



It get's so horribly messy and awful but irresistibly enjoyable for me when I have to shred apart large amounts of rotten putrid chunks of the severely vulnerable limbs of those scrumptiously delicious and completely brainless, hideous, useless, undead little furry kittens with my huge, shiny, pearly white, razor sharp, murderous killer teeth, and enormous, glistening obsidian black claws of certain death and amazingly destructive doom. Seriously, the smelly, rotten decaying flesh of the bloody kitty is absolutely nasty! flies always buzzing around in every direction you look. And how the hell do you kill something so immortally and undeniably cute yet so incredibly pure evil?! I need a really hot bath now followed by a cold shower.....and maybe a sandwhich....

also even though you guys changed the story without my permission, i shall indeed end this story here with this final revision. due note that i shall now execute the final stage of this thread by taken the finished story and submitting it to the mainsite. giving props to everyoone who participated in it's creation and development. due note that i stated that i would indeed do so when the time came and i got no complaints or objections to it so it shall be done. i have already begun work on a painting for it using both mspaint and then artrage2. that is all. continue with your new story as you were.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

*cast's his dark powers on the thread of grapes and revives it* (zomfg! thread necromancy)

ok here is the new story we shall work on. you all know the rules and to those who don't i ask that you re-read the entire thread to get an idea as to what they are. ok? here we go!



a long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a dumb planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was silverdragon00 and he was a shapeshifting kind of guy who loved to eat bloody kittens for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> a long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a dumb planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was silverdragon00 and he was a shapeshifting kind of guy who loved to eat bloody kittens for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily.



a long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a dumb planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was silverdragon00 and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 1000 damage if needed.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> a long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a dumb planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was silverdragon00 and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 1000 damage if needed.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was silverdragon00 and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 1000 damage if needed. as they killed everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was silverdragon00 and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 1000 damage if needed. as they killed everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 1000 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. Most creatures were completely defenseless.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 10, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 1000 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. Most creatures were completely defenseless.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 10, 2006)

so...completely...lost...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, reading the very first post in a thread helps!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 10, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle.


a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was sad really.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was sad really.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a weak planet with potential was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes.


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 11, 2006)

...... once again I walked in to late didn't I? *faints*


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Well, reading the very first post in a thread helps!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 11, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a weak planet with potential was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a useless planet but with potential was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes combined.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a useless planet but with potential was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes combined.



a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a useless planet but with potential was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat with every meal. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes combined in a lethal attack.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 12, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a useless planet but with potential was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat with every meal. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes combined in a lethal attack.


a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty flesh meat with every meal. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty flesh meat with every meal. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty flesh meat with every meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty flesh meat with every meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they happened to wonder if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they happened to wonder if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they happened to wonder if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely useless wasteland planet.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a totally useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they happened to wonder if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely useless wasteland planet.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they never happened to wonder if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they never happened to wonder if it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. That was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 15, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. That was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 15, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 16, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could be changed, with a little magic.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Oct 16, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could be changed, with a little magic.



Hooray for socks!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy living meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could be changed, with a little magic.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a mainly useless planet but with potential was under heavy attack by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again, turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could be changed, with a little magic.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with much potential was under heavy siege by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2006)

OOPS! I just found out my last post had NO DIFFERENT AT ALL from the previous one. So again...OOPS!



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with much potential was under heavy siege by a crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with much potential was under a massive siege by a lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were very sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A mostly peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with much potential was under a massive siege by a lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were very sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 100 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A mostly peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons.



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with much potential was under a massive siege by a lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A mostly peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons.

(tis all right, every dragon makes mistakes and some point or another  )


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with much potential was under a massive siege by a lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A mostly peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a really lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowered and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a really lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowered and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long...



A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a quite lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowered and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long, as another planet attempted an attack.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a quite lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowered and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long, as another planet attempted an attack.


A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a quite lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowerful and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long, as another planet attempted an attack of massive proportion.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a quite lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowerful and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long, as another planet attempted an attack of massive proportion.



This is getting out of hand XD

/A long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a primarily useless planet but with so much potential was under a massive siege by a quite lovable but crazy rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. His name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty fleshy and raw meat with every single meal. At his side was his partner in crime; the overpowerful and almighty dragoonwolf known as D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over infinite damage if needed. As they easily and mercilessly slaughtered everything in sight they were completely sure that it was the right thing to do. Almost all the creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple of rat like critters that still did not put up too much of a scuffle. It was really quite funny watching them try, but nowhere near the strength of the two foes in a lethal combination attack that can obliterate everything within 250 miles, wiping out all trace of life and allow nothing to ever grow naturally again. Thus turning it into a completely barren wasteland where a new community could begin. A community which they would rule forever. A more or less peaceful utopia paradise varying in climate that was called home to only the strongest dragons and the rare dragoonwolves despite the place being all sand and rocks. But that could all be changed, with a little magic, and the help of many willing dragons. But peace didn't last long, as another planet attempted an attack of minimal proportion.


----------

